

A day at sea - erehweb
http://sortieenmer.com/?lang=en

======
gk1
That was very original. I lasted 4 mins and 40 seconds.

If you ever find yourself adrift at sea wearing pants and a long-sleeve shirt
(like the person here), you can inflate your clothes to help yourself float.
Here's how:

1\. Make sure your shirt is buttoned up all the way and tucked into your
pants.

2\. Pull your arms slightly into your shirt sleeves and tie the ends of the
sleeves together.

3\. Pull one or both arms into the body of your shirt.

4\. Put your face into the shirt collar (the way you would if something
smelled really bad).

5\. Exhale inside the shirt to start filling it up.

6\. Repeat steps 4 and 5 until the shirt is inflated. Then rest, and repeat
again because it will slowly deflate.

------
mikhuang
First gen iPad mini, heard water sounds, white line went across bottom, no
further response to tapping etc. I suppose I'm missing something?

